# The Bad Guys (Furry Movie in April)



## BadRoy (Dec 14, 2021)

Oh boy.





Looks pretty good, visually. They're doing some kind of mixed 2-D thing. Character designs are alright. There's a snake. I'm into it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2021)

Yeah, visually it looks great. Super expressive.
The little spider dude is adorable. But apparently this is based on kids books? If that's true I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 14, 2021)

I like the animation style, it looks fun.
Still kind of goes back to the "animal characters living up to their stereotypes" but this time in a world with humans and anthros, so that's a bit of a twist.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 15, 2021)

Already seeing fan art of these characters being shared around, wow.


----------



## Bel (Dec 15, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Already seeing fan art of these characters being shared around, wow.



Anything vaguely furry or Pokémon related always gets quick fanart


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2021)

I don't know how, but I predicted this to be the story the minute I saw artwork and the name of the movie. Despite that, it looks like it's going to be a good movie, and I am definitely going to watch if/when I can.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 15, 2021)

Bel said:


> Anything vaguely furry or Pokémon related always gets quick fanart


I've said it before, as long as the work has at least one (1) conventionally attractive canine character the fanart will be instantaneous and voluminous. Loona, Legosi, Porsha, the list goes on. 

That said I am loving the look of this movie


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Dec 15, 2021)

I wanna see it so hard


----------



## Rayd (Dec 15, 2021)

people have unironically been starting drama on twitter over whether this wolf character is hotter than nick wilde or not. we've truly evolved as a species.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 17, 2021)

Already loving Mr. Wolf.


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 18, 2021)

It's always weird to me how people get so into characters in things that haven't even come out yet. I mean if you're just making porn whatever, but people are already deciding what the character's whole story is without having any idea what the movie will be. Like the people who thought Nick was going to be the cool, badass one in Zootopia when it's really Judy's story.

Sign of the times I guess.


----------



## Yastreb (Dec 18, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> It's always weird to me how people get so into characters in things that haven't even come out yet. I mean if you're just making porn whatever, but people are already deciding what the character's whole story is without having any idea what the movie will be. Like the people who thought Nick was going to be the cool, badass one in Zootopia when it's really Judy's story.
> 
> Sign of the times I guess.


To be fair it *was* going to be Nick's story but Disney changed tracks after lot of the promotional materials was already made.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> It's always weird to me how people get so into characters in things that haven't even come out yet.


There's some really cool artwork already on the main site.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 18, 2021)

This explains some of the art I have been seeing recently.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 18, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This explains some of the art I have been seeing recently.


And drawn incredibly well.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 18, 2021)

Rayd said:


> people have unironically been starting drama on twitter over whether this wolf character is hotter than nick wilde or not. we've truly evolved as a species.


I cant wait to see people get upset when someone draws the wolf guy with a girl character.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Dec 22, 2021)

People will assign all kinds of theories to all the characters, and it's going to be hilarious.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 22, 2021)

Kinguyakki said:


> People will assign all kinds of theories to all the characters, and it's going to be hilarious.


Mr. Wolf is gonna be a good boy.


----------



## Troj (Dec 22, 2021)

I love the stylized animation and the voice-acting (particularly Sam Rockwell as Mr. Wolf--great choice). Also, if the Bad Guys books are anything like Aaron Blabey's Pig the Pug books, they must be delightful, and I hope this is a faithful adaptation.

I reckon I wouldn't mind art of myself in a nice white suit like that!


----------



## nykalily (Dec 23, 2021)

honestly I LOVE how fluid 3d animation is getting and how many semi-2d features it's taking on in the almost two years since spiderverse. I'm looking forward to this and uh!!!! i may or may not already have the hots for the wolf ><;


----------



## Baalf (Dec 28, 2021)

Bel said:


> Anything vaguely furry or Pokémon related always gets quick fanart


Not everything. Some franchises are just so obscure that you won't see much or any art for them.

As for the movie, honestly that over-the-top pregnant shark scene that I've seen in one of the trailers is a red flag for me. It gives me the impression that this is going to be another lowbrow comedy like just about every talking animal animated movie these days.


----------



## Raever (Dec 28, 2021)

I actually love the concept, and the 3D with 2D elements can be very beautifully achieved (Arcane being a great recent example).


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 28, 2021)

Baalf said:


> Not everything. Some franchises are just so obscure that you won't see much or any art for them.
> 
> As for the movie, honestly that over-the-top pregnant shark scene that I've seen in one of the trailers is a red flag for me. It gives me the impression that this is going to be another lowbrow comedy like just about every talking animal animated movie these days.


All of the writing gave me that impression. But at least it'll be pretty while it's being the same story we've seen a hundred times before. Not all mediocre movies have that distinction!


----------



## Baalf (Dec 28, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> All of the writing gave me that impression. But at least it'll be pretty while it's being the same story we've seen a hundred times before. Not all mediocre movies have that distinction!


Yeah, but then again I'm pretty easy to please when it comes to talking animal movies. Oftentimes, even when they don't have the best writing, I find myself enjoying them more than higher-quality movies. -_-


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

This movie was nice. Full of kids animation cliches but they rolled them off very nicely and the movie is kind of about cliches on the surface so it's fitting.

The deeper message was a good take away.
Do the right thing even when the choice to do so is difficult and leads to a thankless result. That, in spite of negative influences, you need to be better today than you were yesterday even when society stacks a deck against you. 

Wolf had to betray the trust of his only friends and give up everything they unjustly obtained to seek a better life for them all. It's a poignant remark that sometimes you honestly do have to cut even the closest people and things you want from your life. Either for your sake or the sake of others. Maybe the ones you have to distance yourself from will come around and meet you at the other end. Wolf was fortunate to have that happen but it's not guaranteed and you need the fortitude to endure it. Despite what Rupert's intentions were, he was right. Wolf's friends were holding him back from seeking a brighter future. It was a sacrifice he made to better all of them.

I think my only real critique of the film would be that they sort of skirt around more very critical themes of that sacrifice. That mid credits scene sort of dialed back that story thread unfortunately. But it's all good.

It's safe, but a great little movie. :>


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 31, 2022)

I watched it last night with my fiance and _loved _it. Sure, the big bad wolf and bad-guy-gone-good tropes are cheesy, but I think the story was well-written, well-paced, and with an energetic, dynamic animation style to tie it all together.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 31, 2022)

I watched this last night with some friends! I really liked the animation style. Super expressive and kinda comic book-y. Very fun movie with a qt fox girl. Nothing groundbreaking, but that's okay 
I do think the whole "we look like bad guys so we take on the role we're assumed to be" seems a little like something Zootopia covered, but that's okay too.


----------



## Judge Spear (May 31, 2022)

Also, Diane's little jailbreak scene was KINDA clean.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 1, 2022)

I loved that Diane turned out to be an acrobatic, martial arts babe (practically a ninja). A kind of babe I’m always hot for.

I even drew some fanart of her (though I altered the outfit to personal taste):


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 2, 2022)

It was OK. The only thing really of interest is the animation which was pretty fantastic across the board. Story was nothing, characters were fine, but nothing new. Diane is hot >_>. 
One thing that really bugged me was the teeth situation. Characters would switch from having normal teeth, to cartoonishly big teeth, to big _sharp_ teeth when angry and idk it just didn't work for me here. Also the setting. I know it's based off a book, but idk if you're going to throw 6-7 anthros into an otherwise totally human world I'd like some kind of hand-wave for it.

See it if you're a furry, otherwise whatever /10


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 4, 2022)

I liked the art style and animation. The characters were fun, and I know it's a minor point but I loved the tail wagging thing. Very cute.

Edit: Mr Snake is my waifu.


----------

